# big girls



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

the big flounder haven't showed up for the most part here in Galveston. catching a lot of small males around the galveston ship channel. hope this front coming will do the trick. seeing a lot of culling, what with the 2 fish daily limit in Texas during oct.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I had high hopes for this thread.....


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

timeflies said:


> I had high hopes for this thread.....


Me too... I probably wouldve kept looking at other stuff if I knew it was about a flounder.  
BTW... Im not to familliar with galveston fishing. Do they have a forum there? Maybe check out 2 cool fishing forum. I think its a texas based forum, you could probably get your questions about fishing in Tx. better answered there.Im just trying to be helpful, not rude.

Edit: Just noticed this was for out of area... sorry


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

guam_bomb80 said:


> Me too... I probably wouldve kept looking at other stuff if I knew it was about a flounder.
> BTW... Im not to familliar with galveston fishing. Do they have a forum there? Maybe check out 2 cool fishing forum. I think its a texas based forum, you could probably get your questions about fishing in Tx. better answered there.Im just trying to be helpful, not rude.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed this was for out of area... sorry


what question?


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

There are alot of flounder move through that area in the fall.. i have seen hundreds caught with rod and reel daily around sabine.


----------

